# Reflector con leds de 50w o 100w



## xvladx (May 1, 2013)

Hola amigos! Estuve leyendo un poco sobre estos led de alta potencia, cada uno consumo 50W y hay otros de 100w y se me ocurrio que podia armar un reflector de muy alta luminosidad. La idea es hacer una matriz de 5x4 leds de 50W con lo que cada reflector emitiría unos 90.000 lumens. Adjunto para quien quiera ver las hojas de datos y una foto del led en cuestion.



Me gustaria si pueden opinar y guiarme cómo debo conectar los led, como diseñar el driver o fuente de alimentacion y conversar sobre la disipacion de los mismos.
Creo que este tema de led de alta potencia no se ha tocado y es bueno para todos.

Muchas gracias por el aporte


----------



## chclau (May 1, 2013)

Te digo dos observaciones de este producto que no me convence, pero para nada.

1) La corriente tipica recomendada es igual al absolute maximum ratings!
2) Disipa 50W y no tenes datos, ni de la temperatura maxima de carcasa, ni de la temperatura maxima de juntura, ni de resistencia termica. Como catzo se puede entonces planificar una disipacion para ellos?

Asi como esta no es ni siquiera un juguete con el que jamas se me ocurriria hacer algo ni para el patio de mi casa. Perdon si suena un poco agresivo.


----------



## xvladx (May 1, 2013)

Chclau, gracias por tu comentario. Las hojas de datos estan bastante incompletas pero hay un monton en la web con mayor informacion, voy a conseuir alguna con mas detalle y la cuelgo. Pero antes de pasar al plano de la disipasion termica queria conocer un poco sobre como conectar los led y que fuente de alimentacion deberian llevar.
Gracias


----------



## Scooter (May 1, 2013)

Tengo muy poca experiencia en leds de altra potencia; solo he usado uno de 10W y se calienta como un diablo si no le pones un radiador grande. He comprado otro que aún no he instalado.
Si juntas varios de estos consecutivamente necesitarás ventilación forzada o líquida o algo así, de lo contrario van a durar "dos telediarios"


----------



## aquileslor (May 1, 2013)

Ch, scooter, no lo desanimen así, si quiere experimentar y tiene plata para comprar un led de esos, que pruebe. Yo aprendí de transistores quemando. No me pasó lo mismo con las válvulas porque en mi época había manuales de todo, pero cuando conseguí transistores en USA, quemé un montón, hasta que aprendí lo que era disipación, etc, etc. Que pruebe con uno y le vaya poniendo corriente despacito, despacito. Que vea o sienta lo que va calentando. Luego que busque como enfriarlo y demás. Que tenga suerte.


----------



## pabloadp (May 1, 2013)

Buenas, para fuente de alimentación deberías tener una fuente de corriente, ya que la resistencia del LED no es fija. Espero que te sirva el dato y suerte con los experimentos!


----------



## chclau (May 2, 2013)

Como ya te indicaron correctamente la mejor manera de excitar un Led es por corriente. Hace pocos doas ya alguien pregunto por configuracion de fuente conmutada con salida de corriente constante, fijate si lo encontras


----------



## Tachenk (May 2, 2013)

Yo tengo varios de estos de 50 W. funcionando, y de lineas de 25 x 10W , y de 20 y de 30 y un foco de 100W. 
De este concretamente que aportas  datos, esta un poco bajo en rendimiento luminico, pero vamos es de los normales.
La mejor fuente para estos hasta 12V es la ATX de PC. A partir de 20 y mas W, ya tienes que ir una fuente de esta potencia y 35V., aunque por unas pocas hora al dia puede funcionar sin problemas a 36v.
También he probado a conectarlo con fuente ATx y con un dc-dc boster  subirlo a los 35V. El bost se calienta poco porque esta pensado para 6A. sin problemas o mas A. pero ya poniendo ventilador, ventiladores que por manía pongo en toda clase de disipadores de aluminio de lo que sea.
Si observamos su esquema lo veremos..
El principal problema de estos leds es la disipación de calor, en este caso concreto necesitas un disipador normalito de procesador de PC, digo normalito de lo que hoy en dia se conoce como disipador normalito, no lo que era hace cuatro años, asi que ruido va a hacer.
Con un  foco clásico de Halogeno den 150 W, te puedes hacer uno, poniéndole el disipador y el ventilador.
Hasta 20-30 W se puede montar en estas carcasas montandolo de forma que toda la carcasa haga de disipador. Tienes que montarlo de forma que los reflectores hagan su trabajo.
Tengo por hay un diseño muy básico para refrigerar por agua, parecido a la refrigeracion por agua en un PC, pero mas basico y sencillo, pero para un solo led de 50W con un buen disipador de procesador y su ventilador lo tienes.
Ten en cuenta que a mas caliente menos luz da, y mas voltaje mas Kº dan. 
Si tienes alguna duda en concreto, .... ya sabes. Un saludo.
Yo te puedo aconsejar sobre la practica con estos demonios desde hace mas de 20 años y bastantes pantallas montadas.


----------



## viriatorr (Feb 5, 2014)

Hola a todos. El tema de encontrarse con tantos lumenes en un led es verdaderamente sorprendente, no me estraña que se tengan en cuenta para futuros proyectos y pruebas.

Mi experiencia con leds es reducida y no se alarga a mas de los 20w por led, pero eso no me ha impedido elucubrar, al leer este post, montanjes con estosde 50w.

Las dudas me han asaltado a la hora de conectar, por ejemplo, 3 leds de 50w (en paralelo).
Y es que las fuentes AC/DC comerciales tipicas al uso que encuentro por internet, ninguna da un rango de 32 a 34V, que es por donde se mueve, parece ser, la tensión de estos dichosos leds. Lo mas cercano que hallé fueron de 36V (50W/36V=1,389A no encendería ni un led, que necesita 1,75A). 


Y en esa fase de la elucubración me he quedado, porque suponiendo que se tuviera que conectar por mor de la inexistencia de mejor fuente, a una 36V, cuál sería la manera, de ahorrar esos 4 voltios para que los 3 leds enciendan? ¿Hay alguna otra alternativa a parte de una fuente DC/DC regulable? (Lo digo para ahorrar gastos) 

A ver si alguien me ilumina, que es que soy de letras.

Un saludo


----------



## Tachenk (Feb 5, 2014)

Hola, la solucion que aporto para estos leds, teniendo bajos conocimientos electronicos es el convertidor que menciono mas arriba , los hay para dos-tres A. y para 6A.  y con voltaje de salida regulable hasta los 36V. Admiten una entrada desde 10 a 32VCC y salida regulable de 12 a 35VCC con unos teoricos 120W, pero poniendo dos leds de 50W se calientan bastante y hay que poner un ventilados en los radiadores. Para uno solo va sobrao, son baratos menos que el LED.
Para alimentar la clasica fuente de PC. Va sobrada. 
Para led de 100W, van algo justo, pero con ventilador no da problemas. Tambien los tienes con limitador de Tension e intensidad, es lo suyo, son mas caros pero merece la pena, poner una R limitadora vale, pero  no es lo mejor. 
Te aconsejo no alimentar a mas de 32V. y 1,5A. si quieres que te dure en el tiempo.
Si necesitas sacarle todo el "jugo"  (es mi caso) ya hay que meterle los 34V y los 1,7A se calienta como un demonio, y acorta en mucho la vida del LED , tienen que llevar un muy buen radiador y un buen ventilador, mi consejo relacion calidad-rendimiento-precio es poner de procesador de PC.
Si lo llevas al limite mejor refrigerar con bloque de agua, o lo fundiras. El chiste esta en el calor, cuanto mas frio mejor, este es el caballo de batalla de estos LED.
Como anecdota, ya hay leds de estos de 500 W.
San Bay te ofrece mil convertidores Bost de estas caracteristicas, lo normal entre tres y cinco €
Si te lo quieres montar tu a medida, aqui en el foro hay cien post sobre fuentes para alimentarlos, ahora se les llama drivers  por supuesto siempre con la tension constante.


----------



## viriatorr (Feb 6, 2014)

Gracias Tachenk por tu pronta respuesta. 

La verdad es que parece que no hay mucha alternativa, pero, tampoco son tan malas.

Tienes razón el lo de que lo ideal sería regular el voltaje y la intensidad, de escoger algun driver sería uno de los que ofrecieran esas virtudes. 
También estoy de acuerdo en que la temperatura de uno de 50W tiene que ser infernal y ya la de tres apocalíltica ( no me imagino la debe generar el de 500W ) supongo que la refrigeracíon por agua estilo pc contendría mas la temperatura, ahorrariamos en volúmen de disipador y en decibelios. Claro que todo tiene sus pros (el agua refrigera muy bien) y sus contras (el agua y la electricidad no son muy compatibles). Por cierto, gracias por recordarme lo de la fuente de pc.

Resumiendo, alimentación atx pc 120W dando 12V (que aguantan en torno a los 8 ó 10A, creo), un driver DC/DC boost step up que soporte como mínimo 6A aunque he visto uno que aguata 10A en la salida (por 10 € mas que el otro ) y con regulación de voltaje e intesidad, que sin duda irá mas fresco que el de 6A para este caso en concreto y los tres led... mas o menos,  a precios de hoy, fuente pc gratis, DC/DC 18,30€, tres leds 50W 14,16€, total 32,46€ (las ganas de complicarse la vida no tienen precio).
Falta el sistema de refrigeración que habrá que investigar... 

Y hechando mas cuentas, 1500A fijos x 3 leds = 4.5A, alimentados con 32V fijos, obtendríamos unos 140W, sin no me equipoco por algun lado.

En fin, gracias por el aporte, me ha ayudado mucho Tachek.


----------



## Tachenk (Feb 6, 2014)

Yo, personalmente, con leds de 3.3V alimentaria directamente con el voltaje de 3.3 del la fuente PC, y si no es muy vieja te dera mas A. que la salida de 12V. 
En mis pruebas y proyecto, casi todas la fuentes aplicandoles una carga del 50% +- caen a 3.2 V , ideal, pero por seguridad soldar una R de entre 50 y 120 Oh  de 1/4 W seria mejor, pero claro irian en paralelo y no es lo mejor. Para simplificar soldaduras por una sola R por cada XX Leds de la potencia que corresponda, p.e. 5W por cada 20 Leds, pero esto tiene sus riesgos.
Alimentando con 12V tendrias que combinar serie y paralelo de 4 leds, aquin con fuente de Pc te puedes ahorrar la R limitadoras.
Aqui en el foro nunca te recomendaran montar en paralelo, porque teoricamente tiene sus problemas, en la practica se lo haces calculado olgadamente con la tesion constante, no tiene que haber problemas.
Casi todos los circuitos comerciales van montados en serie, tiene sus ventajas,...e inconvenientes.
En mis montajes siempre monto fuentes que me den el voltaje exacto que necesito, lo mas estabilizada posible, me ahorra desperdiciar energia con forma de calor.. 
En el tema de enfriar, hay varias soluciones, ninguna comoda , pero no son caras, sin querer entrar en el sistema combinado Peltier-bloques de agua intercambiadores. Esto es otra historia, que tengo probada con Led de 100W , funciona pero es un tocho por volumen y complicaciones de bombas, mangueras, etc.


----------

